# Hats



## Koronikov (Aug 8, 2010)

I for one think more furries need to wear hats, what do you think


----------



## Alstor (Aug 8, 2010)

Considering that my fursona is me and I look bad in hats, I'll pass.

Also, it seems that the OP has missed all the fedoras in the fandom.


----------



## Jw (Aug 8, 2010)

My character wears a bandanna very often, so... I guess he's gotta hat.




Alstor said:


> Considering that my fursona is me and I look bad in hats, I'll pass.
> 
> Also, it seems that the OP has missed all the fedoras in the fandom.


 
A Beret-- it'll work, trust me. just please not a fedora, everyone's got those.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 8, 2010)

I wear a hat from time to time irl, so I'm sure my sona could pull it off. It would be worn backwards tho, which would make him look like a total bro. heheh


----------



## Koronikov (Aug 8, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Considering that my fursona is me and I look bad in hats, I'll pass.
> 
> Also, it seems that the OP has missed all the fedoras in the fandom.


 
seems like it, I will say that a hat on a Sergal has earned more that a few remarks though


----------



## Willow (Aug 8, 2010)

I have a fedora and several ear hats, though an ear hat on a wolf would look kinda funny so probably not.


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 8, 2010)

Yes. Specially if it is top-hat.


----------



## Koronikov (Aug 8, 2010)

jwmcd2 said:


> A Beret-- it'll work, trust me. just please not a fedora, everyone's got those.


 
It's a top hat just kinda short on SL because my building skills are "limited"


----------



## Lobar (Aug 8, 2010)

Lobar is a dandy and would absolutely wear hats if his leafy stem allowed it.

He can be worn _as_ a hat though!


----------



## AkiraSumimura (Aug 8, 2010)

bowler hats


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 8, 2010)

I voted maybe.  
My char is a dragon so not sure what style of hat would look good.


----------



## Koronikov (Aug 8, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> I voted maybe.
> My char is a dragon so not sure what style of hat would look good.


 
...i keep thinking about how a dragon would look in a do rag .....


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 8, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Lobar is a dandy and would absolutely wear hats if his leafy stem allowed it.
> 
> He can be worn _as_ a hat though!


 He is an adorable hatsquirrel.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 8, 2010)

Molly said:


> He is an adorable hatsquirrel.


 
*jumps up to become ha- oh god what is that thing in your avatar now


----------



## Jw (Aug 8, 2010)

Koronikov said:


> It's a top hat just kinda short on SL because my building skills are "limited"


 
Nah, yours works on your character-- but my character is a otter hybrid, and I've drawn him looking pretty normal in a bandanna, flat cap and a beret. since his is an otter, I figure it would carry over pretty well. Fedoras and mini-tops are cool, but berets are hip-looking and uncommon, haha.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 8, 2010)

Lobar said:


> *jumps up to become ha- oh god what is that thing in your avatar now


 DWAGON

I'll be a ferret/hyena/rainbowdykewolf for you though :3c


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 8, 2010)

Lobar said:


> *jumps up to become ha- oh god what is that thing in your avatar now


 
It's freaking adorable ;~;


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 8, 2010)

Koronikov said:


> ...i keep thinking about how a dragon would look in a do rag .....



Would have to be a special made one. A dragons horns could tear through it.
Then again a lot of hats would fall to this.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 8, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> It's freaking adorable ;~;


 Aw, thank you~


----------



## Lobar (Aug 8, 2010)

Molly said:


> DWAGON
> 
> I'll be a ferret/hyena/rainbowdykewolf for you though :3c


 
Why'd you sign off, btw?


----------



## Evandeskunk (Aug 8, 2010)

fedora...


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 8, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Why'd you sign off, btw?


 Was eating something with 2 hands.


----------



## AkiraSumimura (Aug 8, 2010)

http://tekken.wikia.com/wiki/Armor_King


----------



## Scruffaluffagus (Aug 8, 2010)

i don't like wearing hats too often because I love my hair. When I actually take time to style it i have a Robert Smith-style birdsnest. Plus, i just don't think hats look good on me.


----------



## Seas (Aug 8, 2010)

Well, he does wear a helmet in combat, does that count?


----------



## Tao (Aug 8, 2010)

Bunnies don't do hats


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 8, 2010)

Tao said:


> Bunnies don't do hats


 
Just flop your ears back. It will be cute :3


----------



## Tao (Aug 8, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> Just flop your ears back. It will be cute :3


 
I don't do hats IRL unless I wear my army cap to look manly

I had a fedora but it got squished ._.


----------



## kyle19 (Aug 8, 2010)

Since my sona basically me and I wear tons of hats so does he.


----------



## slydude851 (Aug 8, 2010)

I needn't wear a hat. I can just bake in the sun, that's what I do whenever I do yard work.


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 8, 2010)

Depends on the event/mood.


----------



## Scruffaluffagus (Aug 8, 2010)

Tao said:


> I don't do hats IRL unless I wear my army cap to look manly
> 
> I had a fedora but it got squished ._.


 
I used to have a Confederate Army hat, i loved it, lol. 

I had a few fedoras. Tuuurbo overrated if you ask me.


----------



## Oovie (Aug 8, 2010)

I guess I'd be stuck with a top hat and monocle.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 8, 2010)

It depends upon what person and what hat. If you want to wear a hat it helps to find a hat that looks good on you. I've seen some furs at the local meet pull off wearing different kinds of hats rather well.

I prefer to save my hat wearing for colder times. Then I wear a soft fleece ear hat. Keeps my head warm and goes well with what I wear.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 8, 2010)

Not so much a hat as a hood of some variety works well with my Otter.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 8, 2010)

I'd just like to take a minute to rant about fedoras.

Yes, fedoras _are_ awesome, but not so overpoweringly awesome that you can just ignore other fashion considerations, like coordination.

Not only do you look like a goober wearing a fedora with your anime t-shirt and khaki shorts, you help ruin fedoras for the rest of us as well.  Stop it.  TIA.


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 8, 2010)

Lobar said:


> I'd just like to take a minute to rant about fedoras.
> 
> Yes, fedoras _are_ awesome, but not so overpoweringly awesome that you can just ignore other fashion considerations, like coordination.
> 
> Not only do you look like a goober wearing a fedora with your anime t-shirt and khaki shorts, you help ruin fedoras for the rest of us as well.  Stop it.  TIA.


 
THANK YOU FOR SAYING THIS.
I am a huge fedora fan, but I know when they're appropriate and when they're not. The sort of situation in your post has dissuaded me from wearing fedoras even in appropriate in fear of looking like a senseless dork.

Fedoras, unless you're 100% positive it goes with your ensemble, DON'T WEAR ONE.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 8, 2010)

My fursona usually wears a cap. Well, you can tell from my avatar, although he probably would wear it forwards most of the time.


----------



## Quid (Aug 9, 2010)

Quid was kinda born in my mind with hat on, which is actually kinda funny as I'm not much of a hat person, but I'm thinking that he will not only be wearing that one style of hat, but perhaps a whole plethora of hats!
Hats are one of those articles of clothing that can go from either classy and cool, or ridiculous and silly. That's why they rock.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 9, 2010)

Quid said:


> Quid was kinda born in my mind with hat on, which is actually kinda funny as I'm not much of a hat person, but I'm thinking that he will not only be wearing that one style of hat, but perhaps a whole plethora of hats!
> Hats are one of those articles of clothing that can go from either classy and cool, or ridiculous and silly. That's why they rock.



It's like a vulpine Chuck Barris!


----------



## Carenath (Aug 9, 2010)

Get a custom one from here: www.furducers.com /shameless plug


----------



## Sumi (Aug 9, 2010)

Of course mine does... I Love to wear hats! Always X3


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 9, 2010)

I think I might toss Fen sometype of head gear just for SnG...


----------



## FyrbornXTG (Aug 9, 2010)

I usually wear hats when I feel like it,.but I usually try to make stuff match too,.
I'll wear hats with funny sayings,stocking caps if its cold,.dorag beannys,ball caps usually backwards because I think and most people tell me I look better that way,.that and if it rains I turn it around like a reverse ash ketcum.
I have floppy brown wide brimmed hat that I wear in the sun sometimes,.and a big wide brimmed cowboy hat that can be molded into any shape I want it to be in,.and usually wear that in the rain or snow with black clothes,.
It really depends on what I like,.I really have to many hats but its better then having to many shoes or something.


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 9, 2010)

Tao said:


> Bunnies don't do hats


 
ORLY?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes.

A bowling pin hat.  8D


----------



## Werecatdawn (Aug 10, 2010)

As long as it doesnt crush my ears, and looks nice, i probably wouldnt mind wearing a hat.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 10, 2010)

The only thing I put on my head is a SPECTRA helmet.

Everyone has a fedora for a hat. Why not get a bandanna hat or a shemagh?


----------



## Glitch (Aug 10, 2010)

Got a fedora, a beanie from my school, then a fleece earhat I made of Glitch.



Commiecomrade said:


> Everyone has a fedora for a hat. Why not get a bandanna hat or a shemagh?


 
Because fedoras are the shit.
Unless they're worn by some hood wannabes.


----------



## Quid (Aug 15, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> It's like a vulpine Chuck Barris!



Ha ha! Kinda like this? 




=P


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 15, 2010)

Quid said:


> Ha ha! Kinda like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hehehe, nice!

This all makes me want to watch the _Gong Show_ again. Or for that matter, SÃ¡bado Gigante in the _Chacal de la Trompeta_ bit. I've forgotten whether Don Francisco still wears the wacky hats or not.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 18, 2010)

sure    i dont see why not   a friend said he would pay for the gas and the hotel and food and other things if i wore a hat to a 2 day con that said "furries can go fuck a dog" on top of my suit    i did and no one really cared accept a few people who laughed there asses off when i explained what my friend told me the he would do if i did it   ended up costing him about 200    good times


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Aug 18, 2010)

He does almost all the time. Check my sig if you care for details.


----------



## Jagged (Aug 18, 2010)

Fahlo's a vury stylish guy.  So I must say... yes ;D <3


----------



## Bir (Aug 20, 2010)

If Birlioz wore a hat... it would definitely be a baggy slouch-hat.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Aug 20, 2010)

Yay Hats!


Now if only I could draw my fursona in the Indy hat I have...


----------



## Myntey (Aug 20, 2010)

My fursona wouldn't normally wear a hat, but if he did, it'd be a jester's hat, or a top hat.

Because he's too damn snazzy for anything else. >:3


----------



## RMWX (Aug 20, 2010)

I depends mine fursona would wear a hot if the situation called for it.


----------

